# What Kind of Cichlid is this?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is a tropheus, but I don't know what varient.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Possibly Kiriza or Bemba.


----------



## xchimbax (May 18, 2003)

noddy said:


> Possibly Kiriza or Bemba.


Thats exactly what i was thinking


----------

